# pregnancy photos



## meesh (Mar 4, 2007)

hope this is in the right section, and hope you can help me....

I want to take some photos of my cousin who's about 7 months pregnant. I dont have any experience in pregnancy photos - nor being pregnant... What is the ideal time to photograph pregnant women?  --when is she biggest?  Im trying to do it before her 9 months and before her baby shower, but I want to do it as soon as I can--- She doesn't know what I have planned for her yet, so I dont really want to ask her yet.... Any tips on this project?  if she has stretch marks, how should I cover it up?  Makeup? post processing?  Any good samples??? thanks

edit:  what about lighting techniques?  I plan shooting at 100ISO


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 5, 2007)

Think I'd have a word with her first, she may not want to be shot in this condition, I've had two wives and neither thought they were very pretty when preggers and definitely wouldn't pose.


----------



## meesh (Mar 5, 2007)

Flash Harry said:


> Think I'd have a word with her first, she may not want to be shot in this condition, I've had two wives and neither thought they were very pretty when preggers and definitely wouldn't pose.



Well i dont think shell mind- shes taken plenty of family snapshots recently... For some reason my whole family (with the exception of me) looooves to be the center of attention and pose for the camera.  I swear they think theyre the next undiscovered model!!! hilarious actually...we have a family joke that they have "camera radar"--- they can sense when someone pulls out a camera and they jump to be front and center!:lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2007)

I suggest looking at a lot of maternity shots (magazines, internet) and find something you like.  Even get her to look at a bunch and pick some that she likes.


----------



## jemmy (Mar 6, 2007)

some stretchmarks would be hell to try & edit out in photoshop!!  try a fitted top instead to show off the bump but not the skin and a big button up shirt also looks nice.  I am hitting up my friend of saturday and hoping to talk her in to a shoot with me - she is due in about 5 weeks!  
It is such an amazing time in a woman's life - wish I had pregnancy shots done! x goodluck!


----------



## calmom (Mar 8, 2007)

i'm jealous, i would love to try maternity shots. 

i've never done them but i've learned a lot from other people who have. one thing i've read over and over is not to shoot her belly from straight on, to use angles, angles, angles. try shooting above her or getting her profile while she's looking out a window. you want flattering angles, not stuff that will make her look fat, you know? lol

have fun!


----------



## theusher (Mar 16, 2007)

I know it's hated, but if you search Flickr you'll see a lot of examples of these photographs done very well.


----------



## darich (Mar 16, 2007)

I've no experience in pregnancy shots but i'm sure i've seen things like thin veils covering the tummy. That would hide stretch marks and still look quite good.


----------

